# Komplettlösung - Runes of Magic: Runes of Magic Tipps (Teil 1): Welche Klasse passt zu mir?



## Administrator (30. August 2009)

*Komplettlösung - Runes of Magic Tipps (Teil 1): Welche Klasse passt zu mir?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,693690


----------



## KabraxisObliv (30. August 2009)

Was sind denn das für Screenshots?
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das Spiel bei mir irgendwo so kanllige Farben hat. Das ist ja bald unangenehm dieses Grün.
Ansonsten guter Artikel, scheint dem Inhalt aus dem RoM Sonderheft zu ähneln.


----------



## LostHero (30. August 2009)

*AW:*

Sehr interessant, evtl werd ichs mal antesten (weils kostenlos ist).
Mit wow hab ich vor langer langer Zeit meinen Frieden gemacht. Nie wieder kostenpflichtige MMORPGs...


----------



## RoD (31. August 2009)

*AW:*

halte zwar recht wenig von rom aber so schlecht wie auf den bildern schaut das spiel wirklich nicht aus ^^


----------



## Biersektenguru (22. September 2009)

*AW:*

ich war absolut gegen WoW und dergleichen, da es monatlich Geld kostet und vom Gameplay nie gedacht hätte das es Spaß macht.
Aber das Spiel ist kostenlos, und ich find's geil.
Schöne Stimmung, super Welt, Quest etc. alles wunderbar.
Testet es mal an. Ist ja kostenlos!!!


----------

